# Bucky Bucks Versus My bucks :/



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So my recent trip to go and get my ladies schooled me a bit on how "real bucks" are. Her bucks are crazy blubby and were constantly jumping up and biting and pulling her clothes. My boys are so quiet and sweet I must be doing something wrong LOL seriously though. They do bucky things like pee on themselves constantly, rub their heads on everything, and blub quite a bit but they aren't NUTS blubby and this....with the girls home now I was worried that I'd have to maybe reinforce my barn stall walls after seeing the ladies bucks going crazy. My boys don't seem to take any interest in the girls at all. I'm sure they aren't in heat yet so maybe they just aren't really paying much attention but they are just likely usual completely happy to go eat and sleep out by the round bales LOL. Maybe this wasn't post worthy or anything I should be concerned about but it just struck me weird. My boy might jump up on my leg every now and then when I have food and they something like to play with the tassels on my clothes but they aren't climbing and terrorizing me constantly. Are my boys defective or just chill? LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They may have a calmer demeanor to them.

When put in with the does, if they are not interested, and don't want to ask the does if they can, something is wrong.

Copper and other minerals deficiencies can make them lazy.
Or with less sperm counts.

Do they have free choice loose salt and minerals?

Do they have smaller scrotum all of a sudden?

Being over weight can cause laziness as well.

Some breeds are seasonal breeders and do not go into rut and the does do not go in heat cycle until a certain time of year.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

FoxRidge you just described my big boy Diesel, he is the best gentleman around! he WILL get the job done when the girls are ready, (he is very active then) but the rest of the time... good luck getting him going! we can only hope your boy is like Diesel, for seasonal breeders (like my boy) right now he should be out of rut, the obnoxious boys are probably still rutting, but Diesel hasn't peed on himself or blubbed for about a month (maybe longer)

The good thing about a good mannered buck mixed with a good mannered doe you can get the BEST kid friendly babies!!! (not my kid in second pic)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

FoxRidge said:


> So my recent trip to go and get my ladies schooled me a bit on how "real bucks" are. Her bucks are crazy blubby and were constantly jumping up and biting and pulling her clothes. My boys are so quiet and sweet I must be doing something wrong LOL seriously though. They do bucky things like pee on themselves constantly, rub their heads on everything, and blub quite a bit but they aren't NUTS blubby and this....with the girls home now I was worried that I'd have to maybe reinforce my barn stall walls after seeing the ladies bucks going crazy. My boys don't seem to take any interest in the girls at all. I'm sure they aren't in heat yet so maybe they just aren't really paying much attention but they are just likely usual completely happy to go eat and sleep out by the round bales LOL. Maybe this wasn't post worthy or anything I should be concerned about but it just struck me weird. My boy might jump up on my leg every now and then when I have food and they something like to play with the tassels on my clothes but they aren't climbing and terrorizing me constantly. Are my boys defective or just chill? LOL


Our bucks dont do all the bucky things unless the ladies are in season. They are a ways away from the herd though so maybe that makes a difference. I dunno. But they still know when the ladies are ripe for the pickin lol.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll post pictures and longer response when I get home from work. But so far its sounding like they are just chill lol


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

They do blub me often and pee all over themselves CONSTANTLY lol. When they are dueling if you are nearby they will run over in the midst of the duel and blub you and then continue their duel lol. They are a bit chunky, I'll get pictures tomorrow for you guys. They have 24 hr access toloose sweetlix meat maker mineral and I copper bolused them about a week ago. Both are generally super sweet and love to be loved and are in your pocket. The girls are very close to them but are are not in heat. These are Nigies. Jasper's scrotum is the biggest it has ever been and its very healthy feeling. Irish's looks the same as it has since he came home in November.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

All of these have been taken in the last week. Irish is the black and white ( 2 year old buck) while Jasper is the roany and white Little buck (just turned a year old). Ill try to get better pictures tomorrow. This is really as naughty and rough as they get that you see in these videos.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

My boys are fat fat, I gotta hold back on their breakfast and evening treats. So something new, Irish is GOING BALD. Everyone is shedding right now but as of yesterday he is just molting clumps of hair. He's not infested with lice, he's acting completely normal and his skin doesn't appear irritated! Its just a mass molt along his back. They just got a copper bolus, stools are fine and their famacha score decent. I'll get pictures and a quick video for you guys. Any ideas? Could he literally just be crazy shedding? The girls came home this last sunday and they have been recently dusted for lice, the boys are kept separate from them and the boys seem to care less that they are there at the moment. I'm just trying to think of anything that could cause this mass hair loss. It isn't rubbed raw, IT JUST FALLS off by the sweep of your hand mg:

@mariarose @Sfgwife @spidy1 @toth boer goats @ksalvagno @MadCatX @Dwarf Dad


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Jasper putting on cologne for you! 
I have a couple that are shedding long hair, too. It seems to be from the ones with not as much "cashmere".


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Mites, not lice. This is exactly what happened to my Faline. No scabbiness, just itchiness and balding, completely falling out.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I just quickly googled and found this, http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/mites.html

Should I pick up a bottle of Injectable Ivermectin 1% then? Also if I see it in Irish should I treat everyone?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I only use a pour-on for surface parasites. I've heard that the injectable given SQ is best. But I can only speak about the pour-on.

No, I would not treat everyone, only the ones whose immune system have been overwhelmed by them. They naturally are on goats, they help keep their skin clean. For some reason, they decided to have a block party on your little guy.

I don't treat everyone for inside parasites, and I don't treat everyone for outside parasites. Just be sure to watch the others carefully...

That's my best advice.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I also just did the girls CD and T and they were both dewormed with Valbazen previous (within two weeks) of coming home, if I have to treat everyone with the Ivermectin do I need to worry about toxicity with the girls being previously dewormed?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Okidoki


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

FoxRidge said:


> they were both dewormed with Valbazen previous (within two weeks) of coming home, if I have to treat everyone with the Ivermectin do I need to worry about toxicity


The regular advice here for normal worming is to worm, then 10 days later worm again, and often 10 days later worm again (often, but not always)

So no, if it was within 2 weeks ago, that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my Kiko buck years ago did that every year, with him it was zinc deficiency, what I would do is worm him with ivermec INJ twice 10 days apart and give him a human dose of zinc tablets from the super market daily for about a month, then just watch him, thats what I did for my Kiko, it worked but every year it was back (he was my first buck, and I had no idea about minerals)


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Ill see what I can find with the zinc! I took pictures of the ivermectin products they have at our local store. What do you guys think?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

the first two pics are what we are talking about, I have never used nor would I trust the other 3, but thats just me


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

as for zinc, I just got the human tablets at Walmart


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I've used the products in the first 2 pictures on goats. I've used the products in the other 3 pictures on cattle, but only as a fly repellent, not a parasiticide.

Caution. If you use anything labelled "Concentrate" you MUST, _*MUST*_, dilute it. Concentrates will burn otherwise.

I would stick to the products we are talking about in the first 2 pictures.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

spidy1 said:


> as for zinc, I just got the human tablets at Walmart


Spidy1, do you know the form of the zinc you used, and the amount? My Wal-Mart, which admittedly is huge, has a few different forms and different amounts to choose from. Was it Zinc Picolinate?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

With the zinc do I need to be super careful about dosages? I thought I read that high calcium food such as alfalfa can deplete their zinc. They are probably deficient of it.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

FoxRidge, That's a great question. You certainly can get out of whack with any of your minerals. For instance, if you give too much zinc, one effect will be a copper deficiency.

So really, the best way to deal with minerals is in your loose mineral mix and diet. If you choose to add a human zinc pill, going with a small amount and then waiting, may be best.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is how I was finally able to feel comfortable in supplementing zinc.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads...me-those-minerals.194612/page-11#post-2199057


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

mariarose said:


> Spidy1, do you know the form of the zinc you used, and the amount? My Wal-Mart, which admittedly is huge, has a few different forms and different amounts to choose from. Was it Zinc Picolinate?


I can't remember, it was like 8 years ago


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may be more of mineral deficiency than mites.
Especially if the skin is smooth. 
Zinc and iodine deficiency is possible.

With lice, did you check just behind the foreleg?
If the skin is dry at all, you can feed a little BOSS.
Dry skin can cause itchiness too.

Is he rubbing on something? 
Like a feeder is rubbing under something?

Here is a good read:
https://kinne.net/hairloss.htm


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

They get boss daily with breakfast. I'll look at his front legs. I know they were kinda scabby/flaky but thought of urine scale. He does rub on my wheel barrow every now and then but not constantly. I had figured he was blowing his coat until he was pretty much blowing away entirely lol. They have sweetlix meat maker mineral always available. Should I try the pour on first then supplement with zinc if he doesn't improve or just go for it with both? Thankfully the temps will be coming back up again as the last couple days were chilly in the high 20s and low 30s. Poor guy. Just to be sure, will the pour-on on the left be ok for him? I'm sorry I just want to be sure. I sometimes miss read and don't want to make him sick or burn him.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

In the video you posted you can see him scratching himself even as you show the balding coat.

There's no judgement here from me. I need you to know that. ALL my goats got mites this year, some pretty darn badly, and they showed up in vastly different ways too. This stinking winter about killed me. And it wasn't any fun for the goats either...

The pour on you pointed out is just fine. However, I have read that the SQ injection is better than the pour on even for surface parasites. I don't know one way or the other. I have often used the one you pointed out.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I do feel awefuly guilty he even has them and i know it happens, but he's my goat son! Lol I really do love them very much. I'll pick up the injectable probably tomorrow then and get him going. And i just need to keep a close eye on the other. Would it hurt to treat the girls as they came with lice? The breeder had dusted them but I swear I still see nits! I always fear I won't do enough for them or I'll over do it. I'd be sick if I made them ill from too much treatment. Since I'm still learning what all you can give while giving other medications I'll be asking all kinds of stupid questions and 2nd guessing myself.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Irish gets his first SQ shot tonight! Hopefully he gets relief soon!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Holy dang!! Those shots burn. He screamed and failed about in the milk stand. I felt like an evil mom. Poor buddy.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, poor thing! In that case a "crossword" will make no good, and you will have difficulties to convince him to jump the milk stand once more for a second shot. Possibly if you have time to let him up there for just a treat and a pat "1000 times" before the next shot.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Sigh. I hate shots...


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

So do I. Sigh.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So my poor Irish is so very spare in hair now. Also I found two lumps that worry me. CL comes to mind.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I believe with CL, it is hard to start, then ripens(softens) and loses hair before popping.

The one on the neck is suspicious. Was that one soft or hard?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Both are soft and squishy like he blew a vein under his skin


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sore? (I have not yet been able to see the film.)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is hard to say, cannot say for sure it is not CL on the neck, but keep an eye on it.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

The bumps do not seem to be sore but his skin is tender now after his mite issue (he was given SQ Ivermectin) and he's pretty bald, poor buddy. Would it be stupid to put a sweater on him for now? Its fairly chilly at night still 15-25F at night.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I think he'd like that, poor little guy...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, I would do that for him.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

A sweater? Ask him, not us!  Well, now I could see your film, and it seems to me as if it is slightly sore on his right side. But, as you said, maybe because of the injection. Wonderful to see a buck so obviously expecting good things from you! 

And I re-saw the sparring films, just wonderful! "It is nice in the spring sun, and we get so excited over being alive!"


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I love my boys <3 they get pretty spoiled with treats and love lol


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I trimmed the back flaps up a bit after I took these because here and there he'd step on them. Now its been on for 4 hours and isn't falling off anymore. The Zipper was done for so tomorrow I might make some tethers on it so it fits better.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Not spoiled, but loved!!!  And good job of him to be able to keep it on!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm an idiot, the bumps are ruptured veins from when I gave him his Ivermectin shot, he thrashed and thrashed around in the stanchion. When I put him back in it this time it struck me they are right where he was hitting the rungs with his neck and he was doing it hard enough that I was pretty sure he'd break it with how much that first shot hurt. This time the shot was slick, he just stomped a few times. His hair is growing back in fast!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I am convinced that when it hurts much, it is because we have unintentionally hit a minor blood vessel, or a nerve.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Well now that the girls have been home for a while. My boys non stop blub and pee all over LOL OMG I went to trim Irish's feet and he is so sticky, wet and stinky. How often to do you all bathe your boys to avoid urine scald!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't bathe often. Something that might help you is to take note of where the problems tend to arise, and when you do bathe, to smear those areas with some sort of fat or grease afterwords. It helps heal the skin but more importantly, it forms a barrier from the urine. I tend to use cheap vaseline and sometimes cheap shortening.

I'm laughing because your lessons just keep coming at you, don't they? When we start, we are so clueless we don't even imagine what to ask.

Hang in there, because you are learning so fast that it'll be no time at all until you're an old hand.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So far I have just been rinsing the back of their front legs and under the ribs , Irish has the start of some really red raw skin coming in on his legs. It looks much better! I have Corona Ointment that I have never used, I think I've had it for 2-3 yrs now LOL


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, I don't know what that is, so I can't really talk about Corona Ointment. Whatever you choose, be sure it is nonreactive to the urine. You want an inert barrier, not a chemical collusion!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

mariarose said:


> I'm laughing because your lessons just keep coming at you, don't they? When we start, we are so clueless we don't even imagine what to ask.


so true, it makes me lol


----------

